# Suggestion de mot de passe safari.



## Dydydu73 (23 Septembre 2014)

Salut! 
J'utilise assez souvent la fonction de propositions des mots de passes pour Safari. Il me suggèrent un mot de passe assez complexe qui se synchronise ensuite sur iCloud avec mes autres appareils. Aujourd'hui, Safari m'a auto-rempli un mot de passe pour la page de configuration de ma box. Seul problème, lors de la saisi des identifiants et du mot de passe, il ne me rempli pas automatiquement les champs. Et le mot de passe est introuvable dans les préférences de Safari ni dans Trousseau d'accès. 
J'ai plus d'idées; par où chercher? Une idée?
Merci par avance,
Eddy


----------



## les_innommables66 (23 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Réinitialiser la box ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## pascalformac (23 Septembre 2014)

Dydydu73 a dit:


> Salut!
> J'utilise assez souvent la fonction de propositions des mots de passes pour Safari. Il me suggèrent un mot de passe assez complexe qui se synchronise ensuite sur iCloud avec mes autres appareils.


 safari te CREE un mot de passe???
A priori non
Safari peut mémoriser ce que TU remplis préalablement
( et si on demande la mémorisation, par exemple en cochant sur le site)



> Aujourd'hui, Safari m'a auto-rempli un mot de passe pour la page de configuration de ma box. Seul problème, lors de la saisi des identifiants et du mot de passe, il ne me rempli pas automatiquement les champs. Et le mot de passe est introuvable dans les préférences de Safari ni dans Trousseau d'accès.
> J'ai plus d'idées; par où chercher? Une idée?
> Merci par avance,
> Eddy


comme indiqué dans l'aide là dessus

*regarder AUSSI dans ton carnet d'adresse sur ta fiche

* il est aussi clairement dit  que Safari ne peut pas remplir
-si la page web ne gere pas le remplissage automatique
ou
- si safari ne detecte pas les champs à remplir


----------



## Dydydu73 (24 Septembre 2014)

Oui oui Safari suggère des mots de passe! C'est une fonction pratique mais risquée apparemment! 
D'autres idée ?puisque j'ai tout essayer et rien ne fonctionne!


----------

